# Lake Champlain - Burlington



## bulldogexpress (Mar 17, 2009)

I am planning a weekend trip to the Champlain area (Vt side). I was wondering what campground you advise. It looks to me that Apple Island Resort is the best, but Ive never been there so Im looking for any advice. Thanks, Eric.


----------

